# Tank Tray Rust Prevention



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think I spent a little too much time out in the sun yesterday but I think I've come back to my senses.

The propane tank tray on the tongue of the trailer was very rusty as well as the bottoms of the tanks themselves. After repainting the tray and the bottoms of the tanks I wanted to come up with a way to keep them from rusting out so badly again. I needed something between the tank and the tray to keep them from rubbing together. While I was in the basement I saw a length of water hose that had no ends on it and I had an idea, short pieces cut lengthwise and slipped over the bottom rim of the tank would keep them from sitting right on the metal tray.


----------



## thevanobackers (Nov 11, 2007)

camping479 said:


> I think I spent a little too much time out in the sun yesterday but I think I've come back to my senses.
> 
> The propane tank tray on the tongue of the trailer was very rusty as well as the bottoms of the tanks themselves. After repainting the tray and the bottoms of the tanks I wanted to come up with a way to keep them from rusting out so badly again. I needed something between the tank and the tray to keep them from rubbing together. While I was in the basement I saw a length of water hose that had no ends on it and I had an idea, short pieces cut lengthwise and slipped over the bottom rim of the tank would keep them from sitting right on the metal tray.


nice ideal mark that one as a quick mod.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

That is actually a great idea. Thanks







.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Absolutely brilliant! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I noticed that on mine. My camper sits with its tongue down in the driveway. I noticed that water would puddle in the tray at the front, I drilled a hole in that spot and now the problem is solved. Thats a good idea, keeps the tanks up so air can keep it dry.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I did the repaint last year but never thought about something like the hose to keep it from rubbing. Good idea.
Bob


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Great idea. Here in the land of high humidity I will be starting my fight against rust at the end of this season.

Brad


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We have a WINNER for a Great Mod Award.

Cheap - YEP 
Needed - YEP
Easy to Do - YEP

Hip Hip Hooray!!!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

GREAT idea!
Thanks for the tip! ( Sometimes too much sun kinda works out and you don't get burned!







)

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

That IS a great idea!
Now I gotta find a hose to hack up


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> That IS a great idea!
> Now I gotta find a hose to hack up


Didn't we see you trot over you to neighbors house about six months ago and take a tree? They've let their guard down by now...go back for their hose.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

Great idea. Another one to my list

Thanks

Thor


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very cool Mike. I'm quite interested since I'm a member of the "Aging Outbacks" club. You can put me down for that frame re-paint too


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yep...aging Outback owner here, too. I like this mod.

Randy


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I love it! I'll be doing this later this year.

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

This is the worst idea I could have done..... I follwed the directions, cut a few pieces out of my garden hose and applied them to the bottoms of my tanks. Now everytime i turn on my garden hose I have water leaking out everywhere......

...good idea, thanks!


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

camping479 said:


> I think I spent a little too much time out in the sun yesterday but I think I've come back to my senses.
> 
> The propane tank tray on the tongue of the trailer was very rusty as well as the bottoms of the tanks themselves. After repainting the tray and the bottoms of the tanks I wanted to come up with a way to keep them from rusting out so badly again. I needed something between the tank and the tray to keep them from rubbing together. While I was in the basement I saw a length of water hose that had no ends on it and I had an idea, short pieces cut lengthwise and slipped over the bottom rim of the tank would keep them from sitting right on the metal tray.


Simple fix is always best!!!!

Paul


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> This is the worst idea I could have done..... I follwed the directions, cut a few pieces out of my garden hose and applied them to the bottoms of my tanks. Now everytime i turn on my garden hose I have water leaking out everywhere......
> 
> ...good idea, thanks!


----------

